# How much nail polish do you own?



## KeepOnSingin

I was packing to go back to school today, and as I was packing up my nail polish, I decided to count them...

Well, my final count of polish (not including ones that are now no longer usable) was 30. And I know I have more in my apartment at school...so my total total is probably about 3 dozen. I didn't realize I had so many!! (Especially pinks...I think I have about 5 different pinks)...I really am polish obsessed!!


----------



## mermuse

300 maybe?  I've been buying much less lately, but they still come along to me several at a time.  I still haven't gotten around to totally re-organizing them.  I'll have a better count soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 300 maybe?  I've been buying much less lately, but they still come along to me several at a time.  I still haven't gotten around to totally re-organizing them.  I'll have a better count soon.


 300?!??

I couldn't imagine having nearly that many!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

about 60-65, not that many XD


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 300?!??
> 
> I couldn't imagine having nearly that many!!


 It's a slippery slope.  It doesn't take long.  It also doesn't help that I had friends who got addicted around the same time as myself, so we were major enablers.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a slippery slope.  It doesn't take long.  It also doesn't help that I had friends who got addicted around the same time as myself, so we were major enablers.


 I couldn't afford 300 polishes...even the cheap $1 ones!

My collection has been growing over the past FEW YEARS and I'm still only at about 3 dozen (36).


----------



## amberlamps

Probably fifty or so. I've been eyeing an eight piece from the new black though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't afford 300 polishes...even the cheap $1 ones!
> 
> My collection has been growing over the past FEW YEARS and I'm still only at about 3 dozen (36).


 I guess it's hard to conceptualize that you've spent $___ on nail polish when you do it over time. I mainly buy prestige and salon brand polishes because they keep longer, so when they go on sale, I try to justify it that way. ^^;; For example, this month, the Butter London sets of three's were on at NR for $15 for three... when they usually retail for $15 each, so I grabbed two sets. Then Zoya had that sale so I split it with a friend and grabbed two polishes. Funny because my goal was to buy no new polishes this month and I bought 8 and spent $40. My "justification" for doing this is that the retail value of the polishes is $106. ^^;; A $4 bottle of OPI here, a $5 bottle of Julep there... you can see how it really starts to add up.

As for your actual question, I've actually lost count, mostly because I've been moving so much recently, and I've had various bottles of polishes shipped to different places. I remember trying to shove ~50 bottles of polish onto a rack I got around September. I'd say I'm close to 80-90 now, Definitely over 100 if you count tiny S!OPIs 

edit: nvm i lied. If i remember what i left behind, I have 106. XD Including a few I might need to be getting rid of soon


----------



## Baberanza

I'd say I'm at between 65-100 polishes. I'd have to round them all up and do an exact count...I have such a terrible storing system lol. I also received at least 5 in trades.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I'm currently at 100, not including base/top coats.. weird, doesn't seem like that much at a glance..but it is! Crazy part, I still have sooo many shades I'm itching to try still lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it's hard to conceptualize that you've spent $___ on nail polish when you do it over time. I mainly buy prestige and salon brand polishes because they keep longer, so when they go on sale, I try to justify it that way. ^^;; For example, this month, the Butter London sets of three's were on at NR for $15 for three... when they usually retail for $15 each, so I grabbed two sets. Then Zoya had that sale so I split it with a friend and grabbed two polishes. Funny because my goal was to buy no new polishes this month and I bought 8 and spent $40. My "justification" for doing this is that the retail value of the polishes is $106. ^^;; A $4 bottle of OPI here, a $5 bottle of Julep there... you can see how it really starts to add up.
> 
> As for your actual question, I've actually lost count, mostly because I've been moving so much recently, and I've had various bottles of polishes shipped to different places. I remember trying to shove ~50 bottles of polish onto a rack I got around September. I'd say I'm close to 80-90 now, Definitely over 100 if you count tiny S!OPIs


 I don't know. I just know I don't have that kind of money!

I buy various types, although lately all I've been buying is Color Club which is reasonably cheap (but works really well). 

I honestly don't get what all the fuss is about with brands like OPI for their regular polish. IMO, it's not any better, but it does cost twice as much! (Their base coats are my favorites though). I refuse to spend more on products unless they actually ARE better, and what I've found is that pretty much only your base coats and top coats matter. Anything between that doesn't.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know. I just know I don't have that kind of money!
> 
> I buy various types, although lately all I've been buying is Color Club which is reasonably cheap (but works really well). I get it for $5 a bottle.
> 
> I honestly don't get what all the fuss is about with brands like OPI for their regular polish. IMO, it's not any better, but it does cost twice as much! (Their base coats are my favorites though). I refuse to spend more on products unless they actually ARE better, and what I've found is that pretty much only your base coats and top coats matter. Anything between that doesn't.


 I've found (authentic) OPI and China Glaze polishes on eBay for around $5 a bottle.


----------



## MissLindaJean

While I don't always equate a higher retail price and quality as being synonymous, I will spend money on certain brands. Unless of course, I can find a cheaper dupe. I will splurge on occasion for Deborah Lippman, because I love the glitters produced by that brand and also Zoya, which is probably my favorite brand. I just went to Sally Beauty Supply and picked up two China Glaze polishes for $5.49 total, a BOGO deal. We all spend our money how we choose and buy what we like. It's a personal choice.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While I don't always equate a higher retail price and quality as being synonymous, I will spend money on certain brands. Unless of course, I can find a cheaper dupe. I will splurge on occasion for Deborah Lippman, because I love the glitters produced by that brand and also Zoya, which is probably my favorite brand. I just went to Sally Beauty Supply and picked up two China Glaze polishes for $5.49 total, a BOGO deal.
> 
> We all spend our money how we choose and buy what we like. It's a personal choice.


 You know, I constantly hear how great Sally's deals are and never seem to catch them! Lol maybe I should go in their stores more often.


----------



## katlyne

96.....I never realized I had that many...and I've got like 6 more on their way from when they had Orly on Hautelook at the beginning of January........96 polishes...wowwwww. I thought I had about 50 at most 0.o


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know. I just know I don't have that kind of money!
> 
> I buy various types, although lately all I've been buying is Color Club which is reasonably cheap (but works really well).
> 
> I honestly don't get what all the fuss is about with brands like OPI for their regular polish. IMO, it's not any better, but it does cost twice as much! (Their base coats are my favorites though). I refuse to spend more on products unless they actually ARE better, and what I've found is that pretty much only your base coats and top coats matter. Anything between that doesn't.


 re: OPI I disagree, and I also _abhor _Color Club. LOL but if it works for you, then rock on. (In fairness, I also don't care much about Essie and ChG, which are supposed polish junkie favourites). I'm not sure this is the appropriate thread for this discussion, but I'll go on anyway ^^;;

There are number of things that set OPI apart:

1) the formula is consistently great, and a number of things go into that factor: how it applies, how it dries (self-leveling formula wooh!), how long it lasts. A lot of brands achieve this, but they don't necessarily consistently achieve it the way OPI does.

2) Drugstore nail polish has come a long way. I mean, a lot of drugstore brands are fantastic quality now, but they didn't used to and OPI had. For drugstore brands to be competitive, they actually have to make a case for why people should buy, thus the improvement in quality.

3) OPI is a brand many companies (re: drugstore brands) look to for trends. I mean, regardless of your opinion about crackle nail polish, you can't argue that a lot of companies didn't create a bunch of collections that sold a lot of polish (aka generated a lot of income).

I mean, I don't think OPI is the ~most amazing company evar~, but I do think it has earned its kudos. I mean your question is pretty much akin to "oh why does everyone like this-and-this professor at the university, it's not like their classes are any better or they've produced more interesting research lately. Yes, but that doesn't mean they weren't more stand-out in the past. I think a lot of people like OPI still because 1) consistency of quality, 2) brand loyalty, and 3) a lot of classic favourites that other companies haven't had the history to build up yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

is the BOGO all week round? and can anyone get it?


----------



## MissLindaJean

> is the BOGO all week round? and can anyone get it?


 It is on the Cirque de Soleil polish collection. Dunno..they had a hand written tag by the display and the associate still charged me for both. I had to point out the discount lol and have them apply it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> re: OPI I disagree, and I also _abhor _Color Club. LOL but if it works for you, then rock on. (In fairness, I also don't care much about Essie and ChG, which are supposed polish junkie favourites). I'm not sure this is the appropriate thread for this discussion, but I'll go on anyway ^^;;
> 
> There are number of things that set OPI apart:
> 
> 1) the formula is consistently great, and a number of things go into that factor: how it applies, how it dries (self-leveling formula wooh!), how long it lasts. A lot of brands achieve this, but they don't necessarily consistently achieve it the way OPI does.
> 
> 2) Drugstore nail polish has come a long way. I mean, a lot of drugstore brands are fantastic quality now, but they didn't used to and OPI had. For drugstore brands to be competitive, they actually have to make a case for why people should buy, thus the improvement in quality.
> 
> 3) OPI is a brand many companies (re: drugstore brands) look to for trends. I mean, regardless of your opinion about crackle nail polish, you can't argue that a lot of companies didn't create a bunch of collections that sold a lot of polish (aka generated a lot of income).
> 
> I mean, I don't think OPI is the ~most amazing company evar~, but I do think it has earned its kudos. I mean your question is pretty much akin to "oh why does everyone like this-and-this professor at the university, it's not like their classes are any better or they've produced more interesting research lately. Yes, but that doesn't mean they weren't more stand-out in the past. I think a lot of people like OPI still because 1) consistency of quality, 2) brand loyalty, and 3) a lot of classic favourites that other companies haven't had the history to build up yet.


 I feel like most people on here dislike Color Club, but it's honestly my favorite. I love it's consistency and how pigmented their colors all are. Plus, it wears well.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is on the Cirque de Soleil polish collection. Dunno..they had a hand written tag by the display and the associate still charged me for both. I had to point out the discount lol and have them apply it.


 oh yeah, I saw that on my local Sally last week, but they only had like 2 colors left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like most people on here dislike Color Club, but it's honestly my favorite. I love it's consistency and how pigmented their colors all are. Plus, it wears well.


 I love the CC colors and I love how pigmented they are BUT to this day I haven't found a CC that doesn't chip or peel super fast on me, it might be that it just doesn't work w my nails or something


----------



## lolaB

> There are number of things that set OPI apart: 1) the formula is consistently great, and a number of things go into that factor: how it applies, how it dries (self-leveling formula wooh!), how long it lasts. A lot of brands achieve this, but they don't necessarily consistently achieve it the way OPI does.


 I would have to wholeheartedly disagree with this. I own over 200 OPIs, and the formula is no more consistent than any other salon brand. There are even inconsistencies within the same collection some times. I like OPI, but this is praise it doesn't deserve. To answer the OP's question, I have about 1600 bottles but hope to purge at lest half by the end of the year.


----------



## diana16

Well I think I have about 40 ish, and like you I have different shades of pink! I love nudes/pinks so when you look at my polishes that is what is mostly there. I probably have more but my little sister like to grab some and never return them. More than half of them are Essie and I paid $8 for each so I really dont want to see how much it really is lol But I do have a lot of Revlon that I found at CVS when they were on 75% off, so when there is a deal like that I dont care if i already have a similar color, it was a good deal so I got them lol Right now I keep them in a box, I want a nail polish rack but if I see empty space I will buy random polishes just to fill it up


----------



## Dalylah

I'm hovering around 400.  Many of them are common brands like OPI, China Glaze, Zoya, Wet n Wild, Orly, Sally Hansen, Misa, and Essie. I have a few peppered other ones like Chanel, Illamasqua, Fingerpaints, RBL, Deborah Lippman. The most consistent brands for me are Orly, China Glaze, Zoya and Essie. Essie is my "nudie" brand. I have quite a few of their nudes but I adore each new nude they put out. Zoya, China Glaze, and Orly come out with good products in a wide range of great colors often. OPI is usually a great brand but I have had a few dud formulas from them so I don't claim them as a favorite, although I do love most of their polishes.

Recently I have been venturing more into indie polish companies like Candeo, Dollish Polish, Cult Nails, and Rainbow Honey. Sometimes these small companies or people make amazing stuff! Also recently addicted to SquareHue lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have to wholeheartedly disagree with this. I own over 200 OPIs, and the formula is no more consistent than any other salon brand.


 Salon brands, yes, but she's talking about cheaper polishes. Salon brands all retail for the same relative price as OPI ($7-9), and have been consistently great quality. I'm saying only recently (within the last 5 years or so) have drugstore polishes really upped their game. And I'm not a fan of Essie and ChG's quality.


----------



## Olga Ok

400 polishes is a huge collection! How do you keep them to prevent drying out? I have around 40 and had to toss a couple because they got thick and wouldn't dry on my nails


----------



## glittersmycrack

I'm at about 450-500... My girlfriend enables me a great deal... One by buying me nail polish and two she made me nail polish racks to hold them all


----------



## ladybritt

I'm probably at about 70 or so. I just went through a lot of my polishes and eyshadows and threw out a lot of old stuff and I still have sooo much. It is ridiculous, especially since I don't wear makeup on a daily basis. But it is nice to have options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 400 polishes is a huge collection! How do you keep them to prevent drying out? I have around 40 and had to toss a couple because they got thick and wouldn't dry on my nails


 ahhh tossing nail polish :'( one minute of silence for the dead nail polish! jk. Did you try fixing them w nail polish thinner?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 400 polishes is a huge collection! How do you keep them to prevent drying out? I have around 40 and had to toss a couple because they got thick and wouldn't dry on my nails


Whenever I am ready to use them I check the consistency and if they are getting thick I just put a couple of drops of thinner in them, shake it up and come back in an hour. My two daughters do help me use them and we do lots of designs so we open a lot of bottles regularly. It has been a long time since I have had to throw away one.

You can buy thinner (not remover) for a few dollars at Sally's or other places.


----------



## Olga Ok

> Whenever I am ready to use them I check the consistency and if they are getting thick I just put a couple of drops of thinner in them, shake it up and come back in an hour. My two daughters do help me use them and we do lots of designs so we open a lot of bottles regularly. It has been a long time since I have had to throw away one. You can buy thinner (not remover) for a few dollars at Sally's or other places.


 Thanks for the advice!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Is thinner really that much better than remover? I always just just a few drops of acetone to thin my polish out and it's always worked fine!


----------



## lolaB

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is thinner really that much better than remover? I always just just a few drops of acetone to thin my polish out and it's always worked fine!


 Remover will break down your polish, while thinner restores the chemicals that evaporate from your polish over time. You would not (and could not) use thinner to remove your nail polish, so why use remover to thin it? Even if you don't see immediate deterioration, there's no way your polish will survive long term.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is thinner really that much better than remover? I always just just a few drops of acetone to thin my polish out and it's always worked fine!


 Also - &amp; I've read this advice here on MuT somewhere - with all the newer 3-free and 5-free formulated polishes (like zoya), the acetone could really mess with the formulation of the polish. Which I guess is another version of what lolaB said, lol


----------



## sleepykat

I have more than 200, but less than 250, based on the last time I counted and how many I've gotten since then. I don't think that includes base coat and top coat, but it does include minis and trades and samples. I have only paid full price for maybe 3 polishes. I only buy them with major sales and coupons including CVS Extra Bucks, and then of course, some I received from Birchbox and ipsy and trades. I got a bonus from work at the end of the year that accounts for several. I had a job for 8 years where I wasn't allowed to wear nail polish at all, so I think I went overboard once I got a different job. Plus, when I don't polish my nails, I have a bad habit of tearing them without even thinking about it. Now I blog about my different manis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also periodically have little 'nail parties' where my friends and family get to play with my polishes or I paint their nails for them. 

I have found that there are good polishes at all price points. (For lower price points, I have found some great ones in the brands Milani, Wet n Wild, Spoiled, and Sinful Colors. CVS often has specials on the first three brands I mentioned.) The formulas have been hit or miss for me on all brands so far except Zoya. I have never tried a bad Zoya. That being said, I have not yet tried my higher-end Deborah Lippmann or Butter London polishes. (Approximately half of my polishes I haven't tried yet. It does sound crazy, but if you read nail blogs there are a lot of us with crazy stashes and mountains of Untrieds.)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remover will break down your polish, while thinner restores the chemicals that evaporate from your polish over time. You would not (and could not) use thinner to remove your nail polish, so why use remover to thin it? Even if you don't see immediate deterioration, there's no way your polish will survive long term.


 Simply: Because it works. I've never had a problem with it, and until very recently, I had never even heard of polish thinner.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Simply: Because it works. I've never had a problem with it, and until very recently, I had never even heard of polish thinner.


 haha. I like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yes. I agree, as long as it works. do it.


----------



## lolaB

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Simply: Because it works. I've never had a problem with it, and until very recently, I had never even heard of polish thinner.


 My question was rhetorical. You asked how they differ, and I answered. You can ruin your polish with remover if you'd like, but if you ever plan to swap/sell with/to anyone, please fully disclose this. I'd hate to receive a polish that had been "thinned" with acetone.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My question was rhetorical. You asked how they differ, and I answered. You can ruin your polish with remover if you'd like, but if you ever plan to swap/sell with/to anyone, please fully disclose this. I'd hate to receive a polish that had been "thinned" with acetone.


 I've always used acetone or other polish remover and have never had a problem which is why I was wondering. Not a one of my polishes has ever been ruined except by my little sisters not closing it fully or breaking the bottle. And I don't swap or sell. I just give what I don't want to my little sisters.


----------



## Dalylah

If you truly want to get to the science behind this you have to start reading labels. Polish remover may contain acetone, butyl acetate, toluene, propylene carbonate or any other number of mystery ingredients including oil, fragrance and water. Now if you are removing your polish with pure butyl acetate (which is hard to get a hold of and almost no one has) then yes, thinning it will work fine. Most people pick up their drugstore brand or order it from their favorite polish company. The problem is not only the different solvents but also the potential added water, fragrance and/or oil.

I think you are lucky KeepOnSingin...or I am unlucky. I have tried to thin mine with both acetone and remover in the past. The funny thing was that most of the low end polishes were fine but my expensive ones went bad. I am not sure if I would call it curdling but it definitely ruined them. Well that hit me right in the wallet so I decided to opt for thinner instead and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Interesting. I just had honestly never even heard of polish thinner before!!


----------



## chrysalis101

I'm trying to break the 100 mark. Right now they're stored in 2 plastic shoe boxes (a 3rd holds items for doing nail art). The Hubs promised to make me a rack so I can see them all at the same time. Hmm...but that was 3 months ago. lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to break the 100 mark. Right now they're stored in 2 plastic shoe boxes (a 3rd holds items for doing nail art). The Hubs promised to make me a rack so I can see them all at the same time. Hmm...but that was 3 months ago. lol


 Lol.

I just put mine into an empty Kleenex box. They _barely_ fit!_ _It's alright though. I've got some other empty boxes I can use when I buy more polish.


----------



## glittersmycrack

> I'm trying to break the 100 mark. Right now they're stored in 2 plastic shoe boxes (a 3rd holds items for doing nail art). The Hubs promised to make me a rack so I can see them all at the same time. Hmm...but that was 3 months ago. lol


 The racks are pretty easy to make. My girlfriend has made 3 it took her less ten an hour each time...


----------



## Musick116

I have 103 mostly different shades of purples and blues I didn't realize how many I had till I saw this and counted them I guess when you go to the store you really don't realize how much your getting


----------



## Polished10

Ya'll are gonna think I've lost it. I don't have a complete count, but I have around 900+ polishes.





That is my biggest weakness (obviously).


----------



## Musick116

> Ya'll are gonna think I've lost it. I don't have a complete count, but I have around 900+ polishes. :icon_eek: That is my biggest weakness (obviously).


 O wow I thought 100 was a lot how do you store All that ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

I only have around 40 bottles, not counting the ones that dried out.

I don't know how I would be able to handle hundreds of bottles like some of the ladies here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure I wouldn't even get to most of them after swatching once!


----------



## page5

I have 23. I paint my nails two or three times a month so that's plenty for me. About half came to me from subs this past year.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Polished10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya'll are gonna think I've lost it. I don't have a complete count, but I have around 900+ polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my biggest weakness (obviously).


Oh my!



    If I wasn't so broke I would probably have that amount too.


----------



## newmakemom

My spreadsheet count is at 577 and that was in November. I keep buying...but I have slacked off a lot (truly I have). I'm more decisive in what I buy now &amp; I hardly ever pay full price for polish. I know once Summer comes I'll probably be in trouble though. I don't dare get a rack cause that would show my addiction to the world...and we wouldn't want that.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *glittersmycrack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The racks are pretty easy to make. My girlfriend has made 3 it took her less ten an hour each time...


These are awesome. Looks like just some wood, paint and nails but they turned out great.


----------



## glittersmycrack

Yep that's all they are. My girlfriend got tired of "living with the nail polish" so she built them put them up and put all my nail polish on them lol


----------



## sleepykat

Those homemade nail polish racks look great, but I am afraid to hang my polish on the wall because of earthquakes. Maybe if there were a skinny bar across the front, like a seatbelt in principle. There are probably some spice racks that would work well, huh?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those homemade nail polish racks look great, but I am afraid to hang my polish on the wall because of earthquakes. Maybe if there were a skinny bar across the front, like a seatbelt in principle. There are probably some spice racks that would work well, huh?


 My thought exactly, I want a rack for my nail polish, but I would add something on the front...just in case you know?


----------



## katlyne

I just bought 10 more polishes today... but they were all on sale(so that makes it ok, right?) And I also have like 7 or 8 more on their way from when Orly was on hautelook(should be here tomorrow, I'm SO EXCITED)


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *glittersmycrack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep that's all they are. My girlfriend got tired of "living with the nail polish" so she built them put them up and put all my nail polish on them lol


 Anyone willing to hand craft polish racks for you is a good egg. Now she just needs to start making them, painting them up pretty, and selling them on Etsy!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those homemade nail polish racks look great, but I am afraid to hang my polish on the wall because of earthquakes. Maybe if there were a skinny bar across the front, like a seatbelt in principle. There are probably some spice racks that would work well, huh?


That would just be a matter of adding one more small piece of wood onto the front.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

I got one of these racks to hold my polish:





(source: the amazon product)

It's not very large and doesn't hold everything I have, but I think it's really cute-looking and classy. I'm going to get another one as soon as I figure out what else I want from amazon and get a few more GC from swagbucks. It only holds ~40-50 polishes (well, probably more for me since I have a lot of Juleps)  and you have to double stack them, but it's very reasonably priced for what it holds. I'm getting another one when I get the chance because I had like ~60 polishes when I got this and now I've over 100 orz. If I'm going to need a third of these, I'll have more problems than needing to pay $15 for another rack haha.

My one complaint about these is that they have no back support... I think these are supposed to be mounted on the wall, but if you just lean it up against something and the move it, allt he polish will fall out. Best to attach it to something sturdy like a dresser or bookshelf if your'e worried about having to fill wall holes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Also, did anyone else check out workplaypolish.com's mani cave? (LOL I talk about her blog so much it's almost like i'm plugging her. orz i'm just a fan.) When I saw her collection, I was like, "Huh, that doesn't look like that much..." Then I actually did the calculations, and she has about 400 bottles. I think I'm just jaded from looking at polish lining the walls of salons. XD; Though her personal collection is enough to run a salon!


----------



## Dalylah

I am sporting a few wall racks like this one that I got from Head 2 Toe Beauty:





Plus I have a bunch that I don't have racks for yet that are stuffed into my big pink plastic chest of drawers.


----------



## aashrithasharma

I like nail paints and i have 35 nail paints.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, did anyone else check out workplaypolish.com's mani cave? (LOL I talk about her blog so much it's almost like i'm plugging her. orz i'm just a fan.) When I saw her collection, I was like, "Huh, that doesn't look like that much..." Then I actually did the calculations, and she has about 400 bottles. I think I'm just jaded from looking at polish lining the walls of salons. XD; Though her personal collection is enough to run a salon!


 OMG that actually looks so pretty! It works even as decoration O.O maybe I need to make my collection bigger and decorate the house with it O.O jk!


----------



## Jennasaurus

These nail polish shelves are so pretty!  I agree it's decoration. 

I never wore polish until I got into subscription boxes.  I only have 1 bottle of Julep right now and it's about empty.  Should be getting a bottle from Little Black Bag soon but by then I bet I'll be done with my Julep and will be back to 1 bottle.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang

i have about 400.. planning to cut back to 200.. so that means that I will give a looot of it away..

I mainly have China Glaze, Butter London, Julep, Milani, some Deborah Lippmann, OPI, Zoya, etc.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have about 400.. planning to cut back to 200.. so that means that I will give a looot of it away..
> 
> I mainly have China Glaze, Butter London, Julep, Milani, some Deborah Lippmann, OPI, Zoya, etc.


 Aww you're so nice to give it away XD;; I'd try and sell it.

You know there's a community called polishsale on Livejournal, right? I think you need to have MUA/ebay and take paypal, but you can sell your polish there.


----------



## katlyne

Sooo yesterday morning I had 96 nail polishes. That night I had 106 and tonight I have 113...**sigh** I'm obsessed. Also, China Glaze's Pure Joy(christmas 2012) is EXACTLY Orly's Devil May Care...I now have 2 of the SAME glitter. That's annoying as @!#*


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww you're so nice to give it away XD;; I'd try and sell it.
> 
> You know there's a community called polishsale on Livejournal, right? I think you need to have MUA/ebay and take paypal, but you can sell your polish there.


 thank you for posting this. you are a god, lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww you're so nice to give it away XD;; I'd try and sell it.
> 
> You know there's a community called polishsale on Livejournal, right? I think you need to have MUA/ebay and take paypal, but you can sell your polish there.


 thanks! i mainly give stuff to my friends/family but i'll check this out! thank you :]


----------



## effigie

I have just over 700, but I'm gearing up for a big purge.  Ideally, I'd like to cut that number in half... so I can use my Alex for more than polish storage.


----------



## CheshireCookie

How much nail polish do I own...hrm....definitely not enough lol my hubby thinks I'm crazy with my obsession for polishes. He honestly thinks I have so much, but I think I only have between 50-60, if that. I really need to show him what a TRUE nail polish lovers collection looks like! lol :-D


----------



## Nightgem

I had around 150+ but I purged and gave my Mom around 40 or so polishes for the granddaughter's. But I can't walk out of anyplace that sells polish unless I buy a few...Sad addiction once more, I need intervention.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much nail polish do I own...hrm....definitely not enough lol my hubby thinks I'm crazy with my obsession for polishes. He honestly thinks I have so much, but I think I only have between 50-60, if that. I really need to show him what a TRUE nail polish lovers collection looks like! lol :-D


 bf says the same to me...and I have around the same as you...I'm like there's ppl w 400+! I don't have THAT much XD ( which I wouldn't mind having and don't think is wrong ^^ )


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bf says the same to me...and I have around the same as you...I'm like there's ppl w 400+! I don't have THAT much XD ( which I wouldn't mind having and don't think is wrong ^


 Absolutely! I'm gonna get there one day ;-) I'll have a little party when I reach 100! lol &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I'm gonna get there one day ;-) I'll have a little party when I reach 100! lol &lt;3


 Me too! Totally


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It works even as decoration O.O maybe I need to make my collection bigger and decorate the house with it O.O jk!


 Haha told my hub we could decorate the house with beautiful packaged makeup and polishes so I could justify having more. He didn't go for the decorating part but he doesn't whine about my purchases. He's a good hub.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha told my hub we could decorate the house with beautiful packaged makeup and polishes so I could justify having more. He didn't go for the decorating part but he doesn't whine about my purchases. He's a good hub.


 Awwwww but it would look SO PRETTEH! Pfff my bf whines about them a bit...


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awwwww but it would look SO PRETTEH! Pfff my bf whines about them a bit...


 he'll get use to it ;D haha


----------



## BrittneyMarie

I have close to 300 bottles. I need to make a new shelf. Here's a picture of my current storage space:





but I've purchased... um... several (heh heh) bottles since, and they're currently living in a basket in my bathroom.The bottom row on the top 3 didn't end up big enough for full size bottles, so only minis can live there, and i dont buy many of those :/


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha told my hub we could decorate the house with beautiful packaged makeup and polishes so I could justify having more. He didn't go for the decorating part but he doesn't whine about my purchases. He's a good hub.


 I know my husband thinks my polish hoard is crazy, but he doesn't whine about it. An occasional joke here and there, but nothing hurtful. He's happier now that they are put away instead of in open boxes by the side of the bed. I know that he appreciates that I don't pay full price for them and that it helps me to keep from picking away at my nails.


----------



## glittersmycrack

I just received my valentine whimsies and my girlfriend looks at them ... After I swatch them on her fingers and says do we need to go to Ulta for ones to go under... She supports my habit


----------



## babycat

I have 329 bottles total!!!  This is totally dorky, but I inventoried them so that I would know exactly what colors I have so I wouldn't end up buying two of the same polish accidentally.  It's kind of nice knowing for sure how many I have though.  It's also addicting.  For years, I only had maybe twenty bottles and I'd really only use two or so.  But then I've gotten back into it.  And I love it.  There is no such thing as too much polish.


----------



## mish65

About 50 - way too many ;-)


----------



## nailpolishnerd7

I haven't counted (kind of afraid to!) but I think I'm somewhere around 120. I'm trying to cut back, but you know that goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *babycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 329 bottles total!!!  This is totally dorky, but I inventoried them so that I would know exactly what colors I have so I wouldn't end up buying two of the same polish accidentally.  It's kind of nice knowing for sure how many I have though.  It's also addicting.  For years, I only had maybe twenty bottles and I'd really only use two or so.  But then I've gotten back into it.  And I love it.  There is no such thing as too much polish.


 I think I need to do that kind of dorky. I did accidentally buy the same polish a couple months ago, and I felt dumb.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I need to do that kind of dorky. I did accidentally buy the same polish a couple months ago, and I felt dumb.


 I don't have that much, but I do feel like I show make an inventory too!



> Originally Posted by *babycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 329 bottles total!!!  This is totally dorky, but I inventoried them so that I would know exactly what colors I have so I wouldn't end up buying two of the same polish accidentally.  It's kind of nice knowing for sure how many I have though.  It's also addicting.  For years, I only had maybe twenty bottles and I'd really only use two or so.  But then I've gotten back into it.  And I love it.  There is no such thing as too much polish.


 That is not dorky at all! It's actually a good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101

Thanks to the clearance event at Ulta (and the 20% off coupon), I broke the 100 mark. I now have 102 polishes, 1 fast dry drops, 6 top coats and 2 base coats. yay for 5 name brand polishes for $11!


----------



## palmharborguy43

You girls are so funny, but pretty in your color's.


----------



## palmharborguy43

I should have also asked, do you dream of which color or color's you will use for that week or maybe day ??, so funny, but good stuff. Love day is coming Very Soon.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to the clearance event at Ulta (and the 20% off coupon), I broke the 100 mark. I now have 102 polishes, 1 fast dry drops, 6 top coats and 2 base coats. yay for 5 name brand polishes for $11!


 these kind of things make me so sad that I don't have an Ulta nearby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## piiinkberry

I started off with 25 about 6months ago after I threw away some that were ruined.

Now I have a little over 120. It has become a huge addiction, aside from makeup.

900!! That's a lot! :jelly:: @Polished10


----------



## diana16

I was telling my boyfriend that I had about 40 polishes and I was planning on getting more and he thought I was crazy lol then I told him how you ladies have over 100 but he still doesnt understand my love for nail polishes .


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> these kind of things make me so sad that I don't have an Ulta nearby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You don't?! Oh sweetie :-(.....::BIG HUGS:: That makes me seriously sad!

I swear every time I go to Ulta it's like there are big puffy clouds that I'm walking on and I'm slow motion leaping and frolicking with angels singing and bright lights and glitter everywhere...wait a sec...*facepalm.....maybe I need to find an Ulta addicts rehab lol XD


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was telling my boyfriend that I had about 40 polishes and I was planning on getting more and he thought I was crazy lol then I told him how you ladies have over 100 but he still doesnt understand my love for nail polishes .


 he'll get use to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## piiinkberry

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was telling my boyfriend that I had about 40 polishes and I was planning on getting more and he thought I was crazy lol then I told him how you ladies have over 100 but he still doesnt understand my love for nail polishes .


 Lol, it takes them a little to get used to. My husband thought I was crazy at first, but now he doesn't mind much. Especially when I don't pay full price for some, I try to find deals. He even came home with some for me a few days ago. Aiding my addiction


----------



## CheshireCookie

> he'll get use to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


 OMG, My hubby got all bent outta shape cause I bought three nail polishes the other day instead of just one and I was like..... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....&gt;.&lt;....you dont understand hunnybun lol


----------



## vanillei

I started as of April of last year, i think i have about 80-90 now with exception to special ones like stamping, bases and tops... I am out of control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza

For some reason, I don't even get updated on Ulta's sales anymore because Sephora's loyalty program is so much better. But if you save money and catch a good deal.......maybe I should modify my thinking lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You don't?! Oh sweetie :-(.....::BIG HUGS:: That makes me seriously sad!
> 
> I swear every time I go to Ulta it's like there are big puffy clouds that I'm walking on and I'm slow motion leaping and frolicking with angels singing and bright lights and glitter everywhere...wait a sec...*facepalm.....maybe I need to find an Ulta addicts rehab lol XD


 haha it totally sux, but at least I have a Sephora near by


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *piiinkberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, it takes them a little to get used to. My husband thought I was crazy at first, but now he doesn't mind much. Especially when I don't pay full price for some, I try to find deals. He even came home with some for me a few days ago. Aiding my addiction


 


> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> he'll get use to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


He better get used to it haha but it helps when I tell him that I get most of them on sale which is why I end up buying more


----------



## viccckyhoang

Hahaha he better get use to it.. haha i can see where all of her bfs/husbands are coming from since we own so many! But like you, I get a bunch of them on sale which is the excuse that i always use ;D



> He better get used to it haha but it helps when I tell him that I get most of them on sale which is why I end up buying more


----------



## katlyne

basically, my bf gives me "that look" that "oh my goodness, really? more? I'm giving you this look because I know I can't say anything without you giving me the same look that I'm giving you" look. lol. but he'll get over it cuz it ain't his $$$$$$ he can have his geeky nerdy stuff and I can have my totally normal obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> basically, my bf gives me "that look" that "oh my goodness, really? more? I'm giving you this look because I know I can't say anything without you giving me the same look that I'm giving you" look. lol. but he'll get over it cuz it ain't his $$$$$$ he can have his geeky nerdy stuff and I can have my totally normal obsession  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 haha you're so crazy.. i don't think that it's normal.. but i like to tell myself that too =P you should post up the "look"..

mine likes to work on his car.. way more expensive then my makeup.. but i can totally see where he is coming from since he usually buys me the makeup.. but if you're buying it with your $ then it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha you're so crazy.. i don't think that it's normal.. but i like to tell myself that too =P you should post up the "look"..
> 
> *mine likes to work on his car.. way more expensive then my makeup.. but i can totally see where he is coming from since he usually buys me the makeup.. but if you're buying it with your $ then it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 I can relate to that haha my bf loves working on his car(no time for it now though :S ), and he buys all my make up cuz I can't work for a bit, but he still whines and says I have so much!(he's 30 with the mind of an 8 year old meets 90 year old, but I love him). Sadly I will have to cut back a bit, cuz he had a lil' fender bender on monday and now has to fix the car that is cheap to drive....meaning he's driving the 16mpg one lol so my constantly growing nail polish collection will grow less for a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne

Lol. Well I'm a mechanics daughter. So I appreciate cars too. But makeup is so much more affordable to me right now! And when I get home. Ill see what I can do about that look



> haha you're so crazy.. i don't think that it's normal.. but i like to tell myself that too =P you should post up the "look".. mine likes to work on his car.. way more expensive then my makeup.. but i can totally see where he is coming from since he usually buys me the makeup.. but if you're buying it with your $ then it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can relate to that haha my bf loves working on his car(no time for it now though :S ), and he buys all my make up cuz I can't work for a bit, but he still whines and says I have so much!(he's 30 with the mind of an 8 year old meets 90 year old, but I love him). Sadly I will have to cut back a bit, cuz he had a lil' fender bender on monday and now has to fix the car that is cheap to drive....meaning he's driving the 16mpg one lol so my constantly growing nail polish collection will grow less for a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i'm trying to cut back too.. ours bfs are the best.. seriously!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tell me how cutting back goes.. i still have a lot of makeup untouched so i think that i can do it.. post your nail polish collection! i wanna see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza

Haha woot woot on the cars! My boyfriend went to school for auto tech &amp; everything. He is constantly working on cars. He is also constantly whining about how he 'doesn't understand' how I can come on this site and talk about makeup and how I can buy 4 shades of pink polish. Then I say: I don't question you when you go on about oil filters, brake pads, and how you want to convert your transmission to a 5 speed so hush up and that's our harmony, lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha woot woot on the cars! My boyfriend went to school for auto tech &amp; everything. He is constantly working on cars. He is also constantly whining about how he 'doesn't understand' how I can come on this site and talk about makeup and how I can buy 4 shades of pink polish. Then I say: I don't question you when you go on about oil filters, brake pads, and how you want to convert your transmission to a 5 speed so hush up and that's our harmony, lol.


 lol my bf was on car forums for the longest time...one thing I despise about car forums is that they are full of "dudes" therefor tons of pictures of girls adn sometimes even porn -.-' so glad he doesn't go there anymore


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol my bf was on car forums for the longest time...one thing I despise about car forums is that they are full of "dudes" therefor tons of pictures of girls adn sometimes even porn -.-' so glad he doesn't go there anymore


 thank God my boyfriend only goes on car forums and stuff when he just needs tips on fixing something -- and usually google takes him there


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thank God my boyfriend only goes on car forums and stuff when he just needs tips on fixing something -- and usually google takes him there


 yeah, not a fan of them...or car magazines...I like cars I love watching Top Gear(UK...OFC)...but I hate seeing all those trashy girls everywhere...mags...events...etc...I love Waterfest cuz you don't see that many there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, not a fan of them...or car magazines...I like cars I love watching Top Gear(UK...OFC)...but I hate seeing all those trashy girls everywhere...mags...events...etc...I love Waterfest cuz you don't see that many there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 GAH I used to go to waterfest every year with my bf.. we stopped going last year (or maybe the year before?) because it's always too damn hot!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH I used to go to waterfest every year with my bf.. we stopped going last year (or maybe the year before?) because it's always too damn hot!


 It is! I got sunburned last summer(badly) I was sore! And I did wear sunscreen...I still had tan lines like 2 months ago lol


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is! I got sunburned last summer(badly) I was sore! And I did wear sunscreen...I still had tan lines like 2 months ago lol


 what's waterfest lol


----------



## alpina0560

I KNOW! its horrible. we'd been going for a couple of years so it got kinda boring after a while, plus a two hour drive, meh. we decided we'd rather just go to ocean city maryland for any car events so we can make a mini vacation out of it! But I definitely know how you ladies feel with your bfs spending all their money on cars.. Mine now works at a dealership and gets a discount on his parts.. so he tries to justify all his purchases to me, like I do to him!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's waterfest lol


 it's a vw group car show...so vw, Audi, Porsche, Lambo...etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me and the bf are VW group lovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he has a VW and an Audi XD


----------



## viccckyhoang

I think that cars are fun tho.. In the future I would like to build one up as a project.. Haha =)


----------



## diana16

Ooh my boyfriend is also always working on his car! and he is always spending money on parts, us girls have our nail polish and they have their cars.


----------



## viccckyhoang

Haha we should make a car thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's a vw group car show...so vw, Audi, Porsche, Lambo...etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me and the bf are VW group lovers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he has a VW and an Audi XD


 see that's why idk - hahaha too young/broke to afford any of those and we're straight up honda/acura/subaru lovers. I love chevys too but the newer they get, the crappier. 

we don't live in an area where people are necessarily of moderate or mixed means -- so if i was driving a lambo/porsche around, it'd prob get broken into. plus with all the snow/salt, the weather damage isn't worth it to have such a nice pricey car, lol.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha we should make a car thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 riiight, lmfao. we are obviously hybrid women - makeup &amp; car lovers? hahaha


----------



## viccckyhoang

> riiight, lmfao. we are obviously hybrid women - makeup &amp; car lovers? hahaha


 Haha we gotta give props to our bf too.. Cause they know a thing or two about makeup too.. We listen to their stuff and they listen to our stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha we gotta give props to our bf too.. Cause they know a thing or two about makeup too.. We listen to their stuff and they listen to our stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh totally! Mine recognizes names and stuff XD



> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> see that's why idk - hahaha too young/broke to afford any of those and we're straight up honda/acura/subaru lovers. I love chevys too but the newer they get, the crappier.
> 
> we don't live in an area where people are necessarily of moderate or mixed means -- so if i was driving a lambo/porsche around, it'd prob get broken into. plus with all the snow/salt, the weather damage isn't worth it to have such a nice pricey car, lol.


 Yeah I'd cry if salt touches a Lambo, don't think we would ever have one( a girl can dream though right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). We love japanese cars too, we have a friend that is a total toyota fan boy( he has like 8  Corollas XD). I like Chevys, but old ones like 50's are pretty! Anything else past that it's ew...

Count me in as a Hybrid woman too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang

Japanese cars as in s13s &amp; s14s 240sx?? Haha mybf are obsessed with those.. Okay we better get back to topic or the mods will yell at us hehe


----------



## viccckyhoang

Japanese cars as in s13s &amp; s14s 240sx?? Haha mybf are obsessed with those.. Okay we better get back to topic or the mods will yell at us hehe


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Japanese cars as in s13s &amp; s14s 240sx?? Haha mybf are obsessed with those.. Okay we better get back to topic or the mods will yell at us hehe
ya he likes those too, I'm way more into euro, but he likes both...we should make a car thread seriously, so we can rant about our men and their cars


----------



## Baberanza

back onto this nail topic though, I kinda want to count my polishes now because I'm curious lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

same here...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

100!!! wooot and all this time here I was thinking I had 70ish XD


----------



## viccckyhoang

Haha i like mercedes and stuff too but he just goes those are nice.. And goes on with the japanese cars.. What a little nugget.. Haha



> Spoiler: Car Related
> 
> 
> 
> ya he likes those too, I'm way more into euro, but he likes both...we should make a car thread seriously, so we can rant about our men and their cars





Spoiler: Car Related



We're making a wooden nail polish rack tmw and getting the ikea alex 9 drawer.. I would totally love to see all of your collections and stuff.. I love looking at those types of videos and posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> back onto this nail topic though, I kinda want to count my polishes now because I'm curious lol!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100!!! wooot and all this time here I was thinking I had 70ish XD


 ohh yay! when I counted and found out I had 96, it was then my goal to break 100!!! lol. I did it...yay?


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We're making a wooden nail polish rack tmw and getting the ikea alex 9 drawer.. I would totally love to see all of your collections and stuff.. I love looking at those types of videos and posts


 People really like looking at collections? Haha, I'm still trying to plan a schedule for videos to get my youtube channel going. That could be added to the list if people actually bite for that stuff lol


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohh yay! when I counted and found out I had 96, it was then my goal to break 100!!! lol. I did it...yay?


 um, yeah yay! you're part of the 100 club. 

.....I'm gonna go count my polishes after work.... kill me because I have a 9:30am lab. Ha!


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100!!! wooot and all this time here I was thinking I had 70ish XD


 WOOOOOOO lol


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> People really like looking at collections? Haha, I'm still trying to plan a schedule for videos to get my youtube channel going. That could be added to the list if people actually bite for that stuff lol


 YES! I ADORE looking at people's collections, it makes me feel like maybe I haven't wasted ALL my money cuz there are people who have more than I do! I feel better, and then I buy more. its a vicious cycle.


----------



## viccckyhoang

I absolutely love it! Haha


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I love watching collection vids too... it makes me want to have everything they have LOL


----------



## Miss Jess

I just became recently addicted to polishes, so I feel so guilty when I buy them now.  I should go watch collection videos to make me feel better or maybe I shouldn't, so I guilt myself into stopping. 

I have around 30 so far, I love Essie and Zoya a lot.  I got 3 polishes from Zoya through the 2013 free three bottles promotion, and they're so good.


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *Miss Jess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just became recently addicted to polishes, so I feel so guilty when I buy them now.  I should go watch collection videos to make me feel better or maybe I shouldn't, so I guilt myself into stopping.
> 
> I have around 30 so far, I love Essie and Zoya a lot.  I got 3 polishes from Zoya through the 2013 free three bottles promotion, and they're so good.


 whatever makes you happy! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 30 isn't so bad to be honest... just do what you want to do.. no need to feel guilty or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just a warning.. there are a loooot of enablers on here! hehe nice to meet you!


----------



## Miss Jess

Nice meeting you too Vicky!  Hehe, It's a lot in a short period of time for me...  pretty nails make me happy whenever I look at them  I can never get enough shades and they last a long time, so it's worth it.


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *Miss Jess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice meeting you too Vicky!  Hehe, It's a lot in a short period of time for me...  pretty nails make me happy whenever I look at them  I can never get enough shades and they last a long time, so it's worth it.


 definitely worth it! what brands are your favorite at the moment? i would love to see your stash!


----------



## glittersmycrack

I love Rescue Beauty and Butter London and any interesting indies. my collection won't stop growing... My girlfriend just bought me 3 more. I love O.P.I for undies for the many glitters I own


----------



## CheshireCookie

Have ya'll seen the new spring pastels that Butter London is coming out with? OMG...I want the yellow one sooooo bad lol


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have ya'll seen the new spring pastels that Butter London is coming out with? OMG...I want the yellow one sooooo bad lol


I want the yellow too! I want to find a cheaper dupe but this one looks so perfect!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the yellow too! I want to find a cheaper dupe but this one looks so perfect!


Let me know if you find a good dupe! (If I haven't gone and bought it in a spazzy fit of "Ooooooo pretttttty" lol)


----------



## Dalylah

For anyone wanting to check out stashes you can see or post yours here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/95/hauls-and-stashes


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want the yellow too! I want to find a cheaper dupe but this one looks so perfect!


  ​  ​  ​    

​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​        

       



 ​ 







This Sally Hansen looks similar, although it's a bit darker from what I can tell in pictures. And it's _really pretty_ in person too! If I hadn't bought a yellow before seeing it (the NYC one -- Lexington Yellow), I would've gotten it...but I really don't think I need more than one yellow!! HTH.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ​  ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Sally Hansen looks similar, although it's a bit darker from what I can tell in pictures. And it's _really pretty_ in person too! If I hadn't bought a yellow before seeing it (the NYC one -- Lexington Yellow), I would've gotten it...but I really don't think I need more than one yellow!! HTH.


 Thanks! I might look at cvs this weekend and see if i find it


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I might look at cvs this weekend and see if i find it


 No problem!

Here's what the NYC one looks like on:





I think I did 3 coats when I did this because I wanted it to be super yellow...


----------



## BeautyJunction

I actually did a count after reading this thread. I own 109, not counting top and base coats and Konad special polishes. 42 are O.P.I. and 29 are China Glaze. No wonder my family thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## KittenZ

I own 15-20 bottles of nail polish!


----------



## Dalylah

I have two Sally Hansens that are similar to this. The first one is a much more bold yellow while the second one is a bit of a creamy yellow.





Source

Sally Hansen Mellow Yellow





Source

Sally Hansen Yellow Kitty


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Sally Hansen Yellow Kitty


 Oooooo, I am loving this one &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 Very spring/easter-ish  That'd be super cute with a solid nail of iridescent glitter (like on the thumb or ring finger)


----------



## gmiranda0701

I actually just bought 16 today... And I'm about to organize but I'm saying roughly 250 xD


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *gmiranda0701* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually just bought 16 today... And I'm about to organize but I'm saying roughly 250 xD


 16?? WOW!

I just bought 3 tonight..it was 3 for $5, so I had to...


----------



## Baberanza

I finally counted. Roughly ~85 polishes. I was hoping I had 100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene

I have only have 65..not including Sephora's Tinsel Town I got for Christmas.. (sigh!)  And that's after getting 4 from trades and ordering 6 from Zoya's sale..  I have a long way to go to fill up my 90+ rack.


----------



## katlyne

i'm going to Lowe's today to buy some wood to make a rack. I'm getting 11 21"X 1"s and 2 40"X 1"s its going to be 10 rows of nail polish holding potential  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> about 140 bottles worth. doesn't leave much room for my collection to grow, but it'll hopefully slow my spending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you guys think I should put it together using a drill and screws or nails and a hammer? I don't want to split the wood using a drill, but I feel like screws would be more secure. also, how should I attach it to the wall?


----------



## drugsNmakeup

I've never counted mine but it's a lot. Way too much actually and I've got tons I've never even used. I may need to give some away soon. And I've gotten more since this photo.


----------



## sarakute1

I have so many nail polish that sometimes they get all tacky lol!!
Btw guys go watch my nail tutorials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I would appreciate your big support! â™¥
 

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## chrysalis101

> i'm going to Lowe's today to buy some wood to make a rack. I'm getting 11 21"X 1"s and 2 40"X 1"s its going to be 10 rows of nail polish holding potential  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> about 140 bottles worth. doesn't leave much room for my collection to grow, but it'll hopefully slow my spending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you guys think I should put it together using a drill and screws or nails and a hammer? I don't want to split the wood using a drill, but I feel like screws would be more secure. also, how should I attach it to the wall?


 You can use screws if you drill pilot holes. But my hubs said that he's going to use nails and wood glue on mine. He said he'd make my shelves as a VDay gift!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use screws if you drill pilot holes. But my hubs said that he's going to use nails and wood glue on mine. He said he'd make my shelves as a VDay gift!


 thanks! nails and wood glue sounds alot easier....and I wouldn't have to go get the drill from my dads shop, and hope its been charged! lol


----------



## babycat

I guess I'm pretty lucky because my boyfriend is totally ok with my nail polish collection. He actually encourages me when I'm feeling guilty about buying too much nail polish.  My mom on the other hand doesn't understand why I need more than one bottle of nail polish, much less more than one of a certain color.  (They're different shades mom and they look totally different anyway.


----------



## babycat

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never counted mine but it's a lot. Way too much actually and I've got tons I've never even used. I may need to give some away soon. And I've gotten more since this photo.


 I like the idea of putting your polish in a shoe organizer.  It looks like it actually holds quite a bit and you can see it in a glance.  Are your polishes organized by color as well?  I've been trying to decide how I want to organize mine.  I've got a Helmer and I love it but currently they're organized by brand.  I'd like to organize them by color but I get in brand phases, where I only want to wear Zoya or butterlondon for awhile.  However, I wonder if that's just because of how they're organized now.  I can't decide if I want to try by color or not.


----------



## glittersmycrack

When my girlfriend made mine we used nails and wood joiners they work really well


----------



## naturalbabex

I probably have about 50 and I wouldn't consider that very many


----------



## kriishu

Probably around 10


----------



## katlyne

I'm working on making my nail polish rack: 1. I don't think this wood was cut correctly, its not laying down right. 2. I can't hammer a nail, hold the main board, and hold the shelf all at the same time. I don't have enough hands 3. I STILL don't know how to put this thing on the wall....


----------



## Canny Charlene

> I'm working on making my nail polish rack: 1. I don't think this wood was cut correctly, its not laying down right. 2. I can't hammer a nail, hold the main board, and hold the shelf all at the same time. I don't have enough hands 3. I STILL don't know how to put this thing on the wall....


 Maybe use hooks made for picture frames you nail on the back? I think you can get some with weights up to 50 lbs at the hardware store.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I finally have a good storage space for my polish! A zebra print plastic bin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here it is:





I have 38 polishes after buying 3 more last night. Many of them are either top coats or base coats though. I think I have 5 top coats or so, and 2 base coats.


----------



## chrysalis101

> I'm working on making my nail polish rack: 1. I don't think this wood was cut correctly, its not laying down right. 2. I can't hammer a nail, hold the main board, and hold the shelf all at the same time. I don't have enough hands 3. I STILL don't know how to put this thing on the wall....


 1. It soundw like your wood ia warped. It's not going to look good when done, and you mag not be able to get it together right. 2.you can use wood glue to hold it temporarily then put the nails in. Or ask someone to hold it. Or use a vice if no one trusts you with a hammer. Hehe. 3. I would put screws in it right to the wall. It wont come down till you want it to that way and will hold a great deal of weight if you hit a stud.


----------



## ivette

about two or three


----------



## drugsNmakeup

> Originally Posted by *babycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of putting your polish in a shoe organizer.  It looks like it actually holds quite a bit and you can see it in a glance.  Are your polishes organized by color as well?  I've been trying to decide how I want to organize mine.  I've got a Helmer and I love it but currently they're organized by brand.  I'd like to organize them by color but I get in brand phases, where I only want to wear Zoya or butterlondon for awhile.  However, I wonder if that's just because of how they're organized now.  I can't decide if I want to try by color or not.


 Yes they are somewhat organized by color which works pretty well. the polishes are almost too heavy for the shoe organizer though LOL...I have to be careful not to slam the closet door.


----------



## amblingalp

I hadn't really counted until today but it's at approx. 300 â€” an accumulation of more than three years or so though. The first OPI collection I got excited about was Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Wow that's a bunch and super nicely organized *jelly*. Love the sign you have there! So cute I love doggies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amblingalp

It's kind of a mish-mash inside; I try to organize by color but get overwhelmed so it's just by brand for the most part. And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my pooch!


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *amblingalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's kind of a mish-mash inside; I try to organize by color but get overwhelmed so it's just by brand for the most part. And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my pooch!


 cuuute you got the vika alex! i love these drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amblingalp

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> cuuute you got the vika alex! i love these drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I don't think could handle seeing 300 bottles of polish hanging on my walls haha.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe use hooks made for picture frames you nail on the back? I think you can get some with weights up to 50 lbs at the hardware store.


 I don't know, I'll ask my dad when hes not so grumpy



> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1. It soundw like your wood ia warped. It's not going to look good when done, and you mag not be able to get it together right.
> 
> 2.you can use wood glue to hold it temporarily then put the nails in. Or ask someone to hold it. Or use a vice if no one trusts you with a hammer. Hehe.
> 
> 3. I would put screws in it right to the wall. It wont come down till you want it to that way and will hold a great deal of weight if you hit a stud.


 no, its just about half a milimeter too short on one of the shelves, and thats a bigger deal than it sounds because its not properly secured to the sides.

yeahhhh, I'm not putting screws in the wood I'd manage to split it and I've got it spray painted and everything. and its going in my closet, which is pretty much just painted drywall its not supporting anything, even the hooks I've got for some purses are falling down and not looking pretty AT ALL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you think about corner braces to hold it up, obviously not in the corner of the rack, but kind of like what they use to secure shelves to the wall?


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *amblingalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I don't think could handle seeing 300 bottles of polish hanging on my walls haha.


 i'm doing that! i like to see everything out.. haha i have the alex 9 drawer for my makeup!


----------



## jaydhagberg

Way too much... I suck at throwing polish out after it's gone bad. I'd probably say at least a hundred colors in various brands. (mostly OPI and MAC)


----------



## glittersmycrack

Do any of you use spreadsheets how do you organize them?


----------



## hiheather

Without counting I'm going to guess 100 at least, they are sitting in a huge plastic drawer and overflowing onto my floor. I want to make a polish rack but I'm to scared it will fall off my wall. I quite enjoy that shoe organizer idea. Most of my collection is ORLY (fave brand), China Glaze and Revlon. I have bunches of Essie polish but there formula hates me. One of these days I'll organize and thin the collection.


----------



## Jazbot

The beauty supply store by my job as All Essie for $6.00 I found all Essie Effect colors. Those are really hard to find.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> The beauty supply store by my job as All Essie for $6.00 I found all Essie Effect colors. Those are really hard to find.


 Oo! Score for you.. all Essie retails for $8 near me. I'm probably close to 120, give or take a few...I've picked up a lot of polishes between January and the beginning of February! Plus, the Julep mystery boxes are coming my way.


----------



## sleepykat

I'm close to 250 now, I'm sure. I have them organized by Tried and Untried, and then by color within those two categories, stored on the big bottom shelf of my armoire. I would prefer for looks to organize by brand, but color is more practical for me.

I seriously bought way too much this week!!!! All very discounted, but still...There was a Color Club glitter set of 7 at TJ Maxx, a Butter London glitter set of 3 at Nordstrom Rack, Revlon up the wazoo at Big Lots, and two Essence and one OPI Liquid Sand at ULTA with a $3.50 off coupon. Eek.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

At one point, I was up over 800 polishes. I got rid of a lot through trades and gave some away on Craigslist....I'm down to about 650 at the moment.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm close to 250 now, I'm sure. I have them organized by Tried and Untried, and then by color within those two categories, stored on the big bottom shelf of my armoire. I would prefer for looks to organize by brand, but color is more practical for me.
> 
> I seriously bought way too much this week!!!! All very discounted, but still...There was a Color Club glitter set of 7 at TJ Maxx, a Butter London glitter set of 3 at Nordstrom Rack, Revlon up the wazoo at Big Lots, and two Essence and one OPI Liquid Sand at ULTA with a $3.50 off coupon. Eek.


 Were the Revlon ones cheap at Big Lots? I'm dying for Enchanting and Trendy, they are so pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were the Revlon ones cheap at Big Lots? I'm dying for Enchanting and Trendy, they are so pretty!


 Yup--$2.00 for 2, packaged together. Older shades, though. I have two Big Lots really close to me; one had lots of Revlon, the other had none.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were the Revlon ones cheap at Big Lots? I'm dying for Enchanting and Trendy, they are so pretty!


 Girly and Whimsical are lovely too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup--$2.00 for 2, packaged together. Older shades, though. I have two Big Lots really close to me; one had lots of Revlon, the other had none.


 OMG gonna have to go to Big Lots today and hope to find them!! wish me luck!*crosses fingers*



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girly and Whimsical are lovely too!


 I bought Girly and Heavenly on Monday I think XD And I have DL's Glitter in the Air, but they are cute indeed!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG gonna have to go to Big Lots today and hope to find them!! wish me luck!*crosses fingers*
> 
> I bought Girly and Heavenly on Monday I think XD And I have DL's Glitter in the Air, but they are cute indeed!


Oh my goodness, how have I not SEEN these yet?! ::IN LOVE:: &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I want to go out of the house and go to Big Lots now to look for them, but the bf's mom is not letting us go out cuz of the damn blizzard...it's barely snowing -.-''' ughhh I'm so pissed!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to go out of the house and go to Big Lots now to look for them, but the bf's mom is not letting us go out cuz of the damn blizzard...it's barely snowing -.-''' ughhh I'm so pissed!!


Snow? What's that???? 

&lt;------Houstonian


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Snow? What's that????
> 
> &lt;------Houstonian


 A storm...Nemo.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A storm...Nemo.


I was just being a brat XD I'm sorry. It snows maybe....oh....every 7 years here...and it doesn't even stay on the ground lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was just being a brat XD I'm sorry. It snows maybe....oh....every 7 years here...and it doesn't even stay on the ground lol


 I thought you meant you weren't aware of the storm that's hitting the NE right now. It's pretty crazy some places. Here, it's been snowing for about the last 3 hours or so.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought you meant you weren't aware of the storm that's hitting the NE right now. It's pretty crazy some places. Here, it's been snowing for about the last 3 hours or so.


 She does know about the storm, she was just saying they don't get snow...


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She does know about the storm, she was just saying they don't get snow...


 Yeah...I got that now, but not from her first post.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...I got that now, but not from her first post.


I sawry






One could say I've developed my goofy sense of sarcasm from my oh-so-loving hubster....or we could just go with the fact that I've been a fiesty little irish girl all my life


----------



## CheshireCookie

So back to the nail polish lol...which do we like better out of that Revlon group? I now seriously need to get one of the glittered ones! They're gorgeous &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean

> So back to the nail polish lol...which do we like better out of that Revlon group? I now seriously need to get one of the glittered ones! They're gorgeous &lt;3


 They're awesome! You'll be happy with any...or all of them lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're awesome! You'll be happy with any...or all of them lol!


Oh darn, I'll just have to get all of them then! lol


----------



## noxlunate

Going to Big Lots to find nail polish is so tempting! But I'm not supposed to buy any more makeup until I get to the mall in Vegas D: And then only if there's a good deal. More D:

As for polish, I have almost 100. And that's with my recent purge of all the ones that were doing some truly spectacularly scary things in the bottle and giving some of the more similar colors away since I'm moving.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh darn, I'll just have to get all of them then! lol


 yup, thats what this website is for, enabling you to spend every last cent on things we really don't need, but just have to have. lol.


----------



## Baberanza

WAIT, THE STORM IS NAMED NEMO?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WAIT, THE STORM IS NAMED NEMO?


 ya lmao I just found that out a couple mins ago lol


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ya lmao I just found that out a couple mins ago lol


 

omggggg that's so awesome, lmfao.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omggggg that's so awesome, lmfao.


 It's such a cute name though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I associate it with him:





And he can't be bad right?

I associate storm with: 




 . They are ruining the name Nemo forevah!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

RE: Nemo - One of my friends posted this on Facebook:

Quote: Let's look literally at this storm for a second. It is being called Nemo, first of all. Nemo the fish had a gimpy fin and got lost. From that knowledge, we can assume that Nemo the storm (due to the name-sharing principle), will also get lost and probably end up in the Ocean (because all drains lead there); not here. Dory on the other hand, forgot she was supposed to become a storm, and will suddenly realize her mistake. Once she does, she will then dump the snow on us. Unfortunately, she will pass over us, forget she hit us, and then do an abrupt 180 and hit us again. So don't worry about Nemo...worry about Dory.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RE: Nemo - One of my friends posted this on Facebook:


 That;s pretty good! lmao!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Went to big lots today and the polishes I found were the Revlon Scented ones, it's OK I still bought two. I wanted more, but the bf kept going on and on saying they looked so muted and like boring...lol (oh yeah he gives an opinion on the polishes lol).


----------



## sleepykat

> OMG gonna have to go to Big Lots today and hope to find them!! wish me luck!*crosses fingers* I bought Girly and Heavenly on Monday I think XD And I have DL's Glitter in the Air, but they are cute indeed!


 I can't find Girly, but I have Whimsical and I love it over a light blue creme. Big Lots is very hit or miss for makeup and polishes. I'm thinking I might like some kind of carousel rack for my polishes, something that spins. I've seen some on Etsy, but I would need too many. Oh, well. I think my armoire is doing well for now. Maybe I should add a stair step effect, so that I could see all of the bottles at once, instead of mostly caps.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find Girly, but I have Whimsical and I love it over a light blue creme.
> 
> Big Lots is very hit or miss for makeup and polishes.
> 
> I'm thinking I might like some kind of carousel rack for my polishes, something that spins. I've seen some on Etsy, but I would need too many. Oh, well. I think my armoire is doing well for now. Maybe I should add a stair step effect, so that I could see all of the bottles at once, instead of mostly caps.


 wahhh Can't find girly? I've seen it everywhere XD Walmart and CVS have it for sure in my area


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wahhh Can't find girly? I've seen it everywhere XD Walmart and CVS have it for sure in my area


 That's where I checked. Oh, well. I can wait. I have over 100 Untried...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

did you check Rite Aid? My local Rite Aid is my local drugstore product heaven. There are no swatches anywhere, no open products, no finger marks and lots of brands, lots of products and lots of variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you check Rite Aid? My local Rite Aid is my local drugstore product heaven. There are no swatches anywhere, no open products, no finger marks and lots of brands, lots of products and lots of variety  /emoticons/biggri[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Also, 40% off Revlon and Wet N Wild this week!  I completed my beloved Megalast collection and got Revlon Gray Suede today.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thx for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbaramory

[SIZE=12pt]Hello,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]     More probably i have 50 to 70 color of nail polish. [/SIZE]


----------



## Jazbot

Groupon has a color club deal. 12 mini polishes for $17.99


----------



## Rachaface10

I think I have about 40 polishes. I have been getting more and more and I think I need to stop, lol.


----------



## Jessismith

Just counted about 220, not including base and top coats, treatments, etc.


----------



## katlyne

Hello! Sorry about the "lovely" cell phone picture. I finally got my rack up! So the total is now 142  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsoosmexy

I have around 300 (or more) polishes.  Most of them are up on my rack and my most recent purchases are still lying around.  It's a bad obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you check Rite Aid? My local Rite Aid is my local drugstore product heaven. There are no swatches anywhere, no open products, no finger marks and lots of brands, lots of products and lots of variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good idea; I haven't checked Rite Aid yet. Thanks! Revlon Girly will be mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ladies that shared photos: The nail polish racks look great! My husband humors me with my nail polish obsession, but I don't think he would like a display on the wall. Perhaps I should try looking for the multi-level countertop displays some salons have; maybe ebay, and put them in my armoire. I like them in the armoire, but the different levels would help with visibility for selection.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good idea; I haven't checked Rite Aid yet. Thanks! Revlon Girly will be mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ladies that shared photos: The nail polish racks look great! My husband humors me with my nail polish obsession, but I don't think he would like a display on the wall. Perhaps I should try looking for the multi-level countertop displays some salons have; maybe ebay, and put them in my armoire. I like them in the armoire, but the different levels would help with visibility for selection.


 Following up, I went to Walgreen's tonight and I got Sinful Colors 'Kissy' and 'In the Spotlight' (they were each $1 off with coupon and store card), both I haven't seen before. While I was there, I also picked up Revlon 'Girly' and 'Fashionista' (they were buy 1, get 1 for 50% off).

I'm guessing that I am either up to 250 polishes, or pretty close.


----------



## viccckyhoang

Okay! So I posted a while back that...

_"i have about 400.. planning to cut back to 200.. so that means that I will give a looot of it away.._

_I mainly have China Glaze, Butter London, Julep, Milani, some Deborah Lippmann, OPI, Zoya, etc."_

I finally threw some away in the trash, gave plenty away, put them up in my blog sale, and I have another batch to put in my blog sale (planning to put them up before Sunday).

For me, it's more of a quality than quantity kind of thing.. I'm so happy that I finally got back to a decent size collection (150 nail polish) NOT counting top coat, base coat, matte coat, etc..

I officially bought wood today to "celebrate" and I'm gonna make myself a nail polish rack. I plan to keep my nail polish collection around 150-200 bottles ONLY and I will continue giving it away and selling some.

Can't wait to show you guys my nail polish rack ;D

EDIT -- now to work on my makeup collection which is way much harder to give away and sell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahah


----------



## Nailificent

Hmmm, I don't know the exact count, but I have four wash bags full of nail polish. I would say I have arounf 100 nail polishes, although I think some of them need to be thrown out. I also want loads of polishes I have seen, and am currently building up a wish list. I lobe nail art, so love to stock up, and come up with new designs. Laura x Link removed per ToS


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Hmmm, I don't know the exact count, but I have four wash bags full of nail polish. I would say I have arounf 100 nail polishes, although I think some of them need to be thrown out. I also want loads of polishes I have seen, and am currently building up a wish list. I lobe nail art, so love to stock up, and come up with new designs. Laura x


 i threw at least 10 away.. i didn't bother using a nail polish thinner since I knew that some bottles were from 2 years ago &gt;.&lt; oh geez nail art.. let's talk about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have several wheels with different color/sizes/shapes of rhinestones, stickers, 3d acrylic, and such.. ebay/amazon is great as well as sally's beauty supply store (especially when there's a sale) =]


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i threw at least 10 away.. i didn't bother using a nail polish thinner since I knew that some bottles were* from 2 years ago *&gt;.&lt;
> 
> oh geez nail art.. let's talk about that
> 
> 
> 
> i have several wheels with different color/sizes/shapes of rhinestones, stickers, 3d acrylic, and such.. ebay/amazon is great as well as sally's beauty supply store (especially when there's a sale) =]


 oosh, i still have nail polish from the 90s! still use and love them. theyre actually a little thin for my taste!


----------



## Kizzie421

I have between 400-500 bottles, not counting my gel polishes. Thank god I do my nails two to three times a week. And once we move I'll have a set up to begin taking clients. 

I store my polishes in 2 helmers I'm going to need a third soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just got 3 new colors tonight!

The purple OPI Liquid Sand, and 2 Zoya polishes: Blu and Jacqueline.

I also got a hardener that claims to harden polish in 45 seconds. I'll have to see if that holds true.

ETA: I tried the hardening stuff...it's a piece of crap. If anything, it made my polish even more goopy and runny. Oh well.


----------



## kushy

I also like but my collection is limited as I don't like to wear all colors.One of my friend have huge collection and she tried almost all colors available in the market.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Counted again yesterday, I'm up to 140ish


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was packing to go back to school today, and as I was packing up my nail polish, I decided to count them...
> 
> Well, my final count of polish (not including ones that are now no longer usable) was 30. And I know I have more in my apartment at school...so my total total is probably about 3 dozen. I didn't realize I had so many!! (Especially pinks...I think I have about 5 different pinks)...I really am polish obsessed!!


 my husband counted today (to tell me how obsessed I am), and I am now over 100 polishes. I just can't help if there is such good deals on ebay, now can I?


----------



## Iheartmakeup11

Well, I have 3 nail polish racks holding 90 aprox.  So, Add those up and that makes 270. I'm just slightly a nail polish hoarder lol. My collection consists of mostly O.P.I , china glaze , Essie , Zoya , Daborah Lippmann and Butter London. Plus several random brands ( Wet n wild, sally hansen, a few mac , Orly , sinful colors, revlon, Maybelline, avon, Loreal, Nars, etc. ) Plus I have a few O.P.I and Zoya Nail polishes coming in the mail.  So yeah, Im hoping to do some serious decluttering soon because as you can see its very needed lol.


----------



## ivette

i have about 10 nail polishes


----------



## LinaMingo

after cataloging them in excel to avoid dupes I have about 275 not counting tops, bottoms, special effects, nail art and treatments. I have a starrily order of 8, a julep order of 10 and a sephora x order with 4 or 5 more on their way.


----------



## LadyofAsgard

About 20-25 different nail polish colors.


----------



## jayeme

WOW I have basically no nail polish compared to most of you ladies! 12 colors, one base coat, and two top coats. I'm really not too into nail polish, I mean, I usually have polished nails but I don't mind rotating through the same small selection of colors over and over.


----------



## hotpinkglitter

Counting the 7 I have coming in the mail and not counting base or top coats, I have 40 bottles. I just cleaned them out and gave a bunch that I wasn't in love with to my mom, and before I did that I had about 60.


----------



## CaseyR

I'd have to check, but I have probably around 20ish at the moment.  I feel like such a newbie here.. lol


----------



## magsatron

50+ colors &amp; glitters. A few bases &amp; topcoats. Since my collection fits in 2 glossy boxes &amp; a sample society box, I almost want to go clearance/discount hunting..again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ssunnysideup

Well if you don't count my base coats, top coats and thinks like this (which actually are around 30) then my collection consists out of 300-350 polishes and I couldn't even decide which one to give away. I love every one of these and they all are working very well. I own some of them for more than 10 years and there are still loads of polishes on my wishlist  :smiletongue:


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> I just got 3 new colors tonight!
> 
> The purple OPI Liquid Sand, and 2 Zoya polishes: Blu and Jacqueline.
> 
> I also got a hardener that claims to harden polish in 45 seconds. I'll have to see if that holds true.
> 
> ETA: I tried the hardening stuff...it's a piece of crap. If anything, it made my polish even more goopy and runny. Oh well.


Too bad! It's always nice to hope for something quicker and more magical than the quick-dry top coats out there. I was reading some articles about this lately and still find it interesting how many people swear by the myth of the cold water method even though technically it's just cooling, not drying the polish. And who wants to put their hands in freezing cold water anyway?


----------



## Damarys

I currently own about 150 nail polishes.



MissLindaJean said:


> It is on the Cirque de Soleil polish collection. Dunno..they had a hand written tag by the display and the associate still charged me for both. I had to point out the discount lol and have them apply it.


If you're referring to Sally's Beauty Supply stores, their sales prices aren't programmed into their systems so it has to be entered manually and I find that more often than not Sally's sales associates aren't familiar with what sales and discounts they are currently having and so have to be reminded at the time of checkout that a certain item(s) are on sale.


----------

